# Check out this Gilson!



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Ive seen a lot of Gilsons in my day, as I live about 20 miles from where they were all born. Ive always appreciated their build quality, but I never thought they were the best looking. Today I saw this on a local craigslist. Daddy likey!! Gilson snow blower Just your basic blacked-out look, but what a difference!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

I never realized by looking at pictures of them that they were made of 12 gauge steel. I wonder how much it weighs?


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

I would bet the 8HP models are pushing 350#. I have 2 1032's that have to be close to 400#. That's why the handlebars are 8' long... :icon-hgtg:


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sidegrinder said:


> I would bet the 8HP models are pushing 350#. I have 2 1032's that have to be close to 400#. That's why the handlebars are 8' long... :icon-hgtg:


I have a Montgomery Ward 8/26 repowered with a predator 212cc engine from Harbor Freight and It is no 300+ pounds however it weighs at least 275 lbs. I bet the 301cc Predator engine is a beast since the 212cc tend to hold their own against the old flat head 8hp engines.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sidegrinder said:


> Ive seen a lot of Gilsons in my day, as I live about 20 miles from where they were all born. Ive always appreciated their build quality, but I never thought they were the best looking. Today I saw this on a local craigslist. Daddy likey!! Gilson snow blower Just your basic blacked-out look, but what a difference!


Dang! Looks like one of Todd's "Brothers of Destruction" blowers. Seriously.
Not crazy about those ag tires though.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I am currently restoring a 72 Gilson 8/28 and let me tell Ya, it weights a lot....a fricken tank of a machine. I am torn between painting it all black or back to its original colors...This is how she sits today, I rebuilt the engine witch is a 1978 8hp Briggs&Stratton. It's sitting on my workbench all primer black right now and I like it.....anyway, still have a lot of paint removel and prep on the body before I decide the color but what do you guys think.....Original Colors or blacked out.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is my machine with factory colors


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

GAR, tough decision as that one for sale does have the "Darth Vader" appeal. I really like the way it turned out. Going original will still have a pop to it and like GustoGuy's, be a sharp machine.

The only down side on the black might be visibility if you're out in the street turning around and it's snowing and a car doesn't see you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's not bad at all for a new engine and what looks like a restored machine.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> GAR, tough decision as that one for sale does have the "Darth Vader" appeal. I really like the way it turned out. Going original will still have a pop to it and like GustoGuy's, be a sharp machine.
> 
> The only down side on the black might be visibility if you're out in the street turning around and it's snowing and a car doesn't see you.


Orange you glad you didn't paint it black. I would put a reflector strip on it if your going to paint it black. That is most likely why most snow blowers are painted with a high visibility color such as orange and red.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I always add reflectors of some sort at the top of the side of the bucket.
Either a self stick or bolt on. Photo of my Troy with reflectors and my homemade drift bars.
I have a habit of trying to beat the plow and I'll clear the street in front of my drive and to the left a bit. I figure the less snow in the street for the plow to pick up the less they'll drop in my driveway. Works pretty good for me. But it's also why I care more about making sure I'm seen :excl::excl:

I saw these at HarborFreight, [email protected] :


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THERE is nothing better than an all BLACK Snowblower. but that 1 will never join* THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION. and that is all I am saying on that 1.:smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THERE is nothing better than an all BLACK Snowblower. but that 1 will never join* THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION. and that is all I am saying on that 1.:smiley-rpg027:*


Don't be so quick to discount those old Gilsons, Todd. They're pretty good machines.:behindsofa:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Don't be so quick to discount those old Gilsons, Todd. They're pretty good machines.:behindsofa:


 I am not knocking those Gilson's. look what is powering it. and that is all I am saying on that 1. there BROTHER JOE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

AL- said:


> I never realized by looking at pictures of them that they were made of 12 gauge steel. I wonder how much it weighs?


That's a 55134, circa 1977-79 8 HP 26" UniTrol (friction drive). Net weight #250.

It does look Bad A$$ in black like that!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

probably was painted to match that bad ass looking predator. those predators look awesome with the right colors


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> I am not knocking those Gilson's. look what is powering it. and that is all I am saying on that 1. there BROTHER JOE.k:k:k:k:k:


All snowblowers have Chinese engines now even Toro gets their engines from Loncin which makes all kinds of engines in China including motorcycle engines. Loncin makes the Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine too. The Hemi version is especially liked by the go carting and minibike crowd.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> THERE is nothing better than an all BLACK Snowblower. but that 1 will never join* THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION. and that is all I am saying on that 1.:smiley-rpg027:*



Sounds pretty racist to me, not letting a Gilson in.

Just sayin' :huh:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> All snowblowers have Chinese engines now even Toro gets their engines from Loncin which makes all kinds of engines in China including motorcycle engines. Loncin makes the Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engine too. The Hemi version is especially liked by the go carting and minibike crowd.


 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that is true. but *THE BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION. WILL BE THE LAST ONE'S. I will ever own in this life time. ELL I might just take them with me to the other side.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sounds pretty racist to me, not letting a Gilson in.
> 
> Just sayin' :huh:


 like I have said here a million times over. I will always put TORO FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I really like that all black stealth look, it's giving me ideas.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

GtWtNorth said:


> I really like that all black stealth look, it's giving me ideas.


 LOOKS like i have started a new trend.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> LOOKS like i have started a new trend.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


Take a gander at my bike.. You got your idea from me.:icon-hgtg::signlol:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Take a gander at my bike.. You got your idea from me.:icon-hgtg::signlol:


 SR. was painted gloss black like a HEARSE long before you had that motor scooter. there BROTHER JOE.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> SR. was painted gloss black like a HEARSE long before you had that motor scooter. there BROTHER JOE.:icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


My scoot ain't gloss. It's flat actually. Taken on a bit of a sheen after 10 years of dust, elements and the occasional , once a year bath.:wavetowel2: 
I'm done.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> My scoot ain't gloss. It's flat actually. Taken on a bit of a sheen after 10 years of dust, elements and the occasional , once a year bath.:wavetowel2:
> I'm done.


 I know it is satin black. I only run gloss black paint. so it shines as brighty as a HEARSE.k:k:k:k:k:


----------

